# Inky and Hank have babies



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

The puppies were born early Sunday morning. There are 3 boys and 1 girl. We haven't had puppies in over two years, so we're really excited about these babies. When I figure out how to include a photo, I will.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Congrats on your new litter! Can't wait to see a pic!

To attach a picture look for the paper clip icon & you can upload the pic there. Just make sure the filesize isn't larger than 146.5 kb.

Or if you don't deal with sizing it down I like www.tinypic.com where u can upload it and resize it at the same time.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks, I think I have the photo on there now.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Becky - Congrats on the new fur-babies! How do you get anything done? I'd sit and watch them all day! Can't wait to see pictures as they grow.....


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks, it is hard, but my part time job is full time for the last 4 weeks and part time for another 1 1/2 until summer break where I get to stay home for 2 months. Thankfully, my husband is here all the time. I try to leave the momma and babies alone as much as I can stand this early, but it is hard for both of us. Becky


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I love Inky and Hank, looks like Inky was the dominate one with the color. They look precious. 

“No Sandi, No, you can’t have that little black and white with the blaze face!!!”


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Where did you see a photo of them Sandi???

You can't tell us puppies have been born and then not let us see them!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Now I see them!!! So sweet, CONGRATS!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations, they are precious.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

I love new pups pictures! Adorable!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Inky and Hank's puppies were three weeks old today. They are doing great! Unfortunately, we lost Inky to eclampsia early Tuesday morning. She was the greatest dog. Everyone who knew her well loved her. I'd hope to start her in rally after weaning the puppies. We'll miss her for a long time.
The puppies are growing and today started eating mushy solid food. All of them really like it, which is good. Perhaps in a few days I can sleep more than a couple hours withoug worrying. They are very personable puppies, as you'd expect from Havanese. Each time I go into the bathroom where they are, they come out of their bed and are crawling all over me. I am so glad the puppies are doing so well


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

So sorry about the loss of Inky.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. The babies are adorable and I hope they help you through this difficult time. They sure are cute and can bring a a smile to anyone's face even through it all.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Becky- I am so sorry. Sending you hugs and I hope each time you hold one of the precious pups you can think of a great memory of Inky.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Very sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Sorry about the loss of Inky.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry to read about the loss of your sweet Inky :hug:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Oh my, I am so sorry you lost your precious girl. It hurts my heart so I know you must be hurting even more. Thankfully those beautiful babies have you. Hang in there. I am sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

I am so very sorry to read of your loss. Her puppies are precious.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm so sorry you've lost Inky to eclampsia. I hope you can "see" her in the puppies and receive some comfort from them.
:grouphug:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

oh no...I feel so bad..sorry for the loss of your Inky.
The babies are so precious!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh Becky, I am so sorry to read about Inky. That is horrible. My heart goes out to you.

I'm looking forward to seeing more photos of your puppies and hearing about them.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Becky, this is so sad to read, I know how devastating it is to loose a mama dog. My heart is breaking for you. The work of hand raising a litter is so hard and I’m thankful the puppies are doing so well. We can’t wait to see the new photos.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Inky how heartbreaking. I hope you find some comfort in her pups. When you have time and feel up to it please post more photos of her little ones.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Bless your heart...*

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. Please take good care of yourself and stay close to those who love you.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Becky,

I am sorry for the loss of your precious Inky. There are no words of comfort that can ease your heart, but you know that as a group we all feel sorrow for you and hopeful, too. The puppies will make you smile every day and that will be Inky's legacy.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

You got some beautiful puppies, but I am sorry for the loss of the mother. Run free Inky.


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

So very sorry to hear of the loss of Inky. I hope the puppies are continuing to thrive.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Please give us and update on how the babies are doing?


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks for asking. The puppies are doing great. They are eating solid food and developing their individual personalities. They had their BAER testing last week and all are normal, as expected. They go tomorrow for their first shots. I'm taking them for E Ann and Cathy to see Monday. I'll try to get some pictures this week. Seems like each time I'm planning to take pics it is raining and outdoor shots look so much better. Becky


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I can't wait to see the puppies and I am so happy to hear they're are doing great. The weather has been wet here in Eastern NC also. Hot humid and wet.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

*Inky and Hank's baby*

I think I have this now, I'm not sure how to do all four at once, but I'll try the one and see if it works. If so, this is Oliver, the parti male


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

*Inky and Hank's puppy*

This is Ben, a black (obviously) irish pied male


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

*Ben and Spot*

Here are Ben, on the left, and Spot on the right, the black irish pied boys.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

*Smudge*

Finally, here is Smudge, the female


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh Becky, what little cuties. So adorable!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

They are adorable. I am partial to those little, white tooties....


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh they are the cutest!!!!!! Ben with his little tongue hanging out...precious.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

IWAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Beautiful babies, thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

*Inky and Hank's babies*

The female is in her new forever home, that has 2 children and another Hav. I'll try to attach photos, if I mess up, I'll try again.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Awww..... They are just adorable!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks, I love them. Wish I could have had a cleaner background and cleaner puppies, but we've had so much rain until the last week that we had lots of mud and the Shelties and Collies run in the mud and spread it around. Oh, the first pic looking out is spot, the second Oliver and the third is Ben and Oliver looking out.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh, Becky, they are adorable. I want a black & white so bad! But, we've pretty much decided that Abby is going to be an only child! Please keep us updated on the pups, though - a person can always dream......lol


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh they have grown so much!!!! They are so cute!!!!! Your yard is fine and the more fun for the pups to play in.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Becky, if you have any trouble placing these, just remember me. lol I hate that you lost the mother, but the pups are adorable. Don't you still have two older pups?


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I think Inky and Hank did a really good job of passing on alot of good traits. I haven't had any serious calls about the black boys since I wrote that the homes fell through. It would be nice if they had their own homes but I do love them and they're so much fun playing and vying for our attention that if they stay here forever, I don't care. I've gathered people in this area are feeling the economy and not wanting dogs. I was told today that the no kill shelter got 100 dogs in one day and were having to euthanize more than just the unadoptable ones. A friend of mine, who is our region's breeder referral for the American Shetland Sheepdog association told me Saturday that she hadn't had a call in about 2 months which is rare. 
Lucile, if you come to watch your grandson play football, maybe either you could come out to visit with my dogs or I could bring the puppies and the "little boys", as we refer to the 3 year olds, to your child's house (daughter I think you said). I'll not be here, however, the last week of this month because my daughter is having a baby that will be here by the 19th and I'll be going to help her with the new baby and 2 year old then, her husband has to be gone for work. Also, two weeks later, we have our shows here. Our local Collie club (which I'm one of the founders) is having back to back shows on Wed. followed by 4 all breed shows. I'm working at the Thursday and Saturday shows as I'm a lifetime member with that club and plan to go out the other days too. I think the babies will come with me Friday as I have a friend who is a Collie handler and has Havanese too, will be here and want to see the babies. Long enough for everyone? Becky


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

First off...So sorry to hear about your sweet Inky. My heart goes out to you. The pups are just adorable. I am in love. I have MHS!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Becky I told my husband that you would bring the puppies to Jenny's house. And he said that we were not going to any ballgames. He knows that if he sees a puppy or 4 puppies, he would want them all.


----------



## mamahava (Aug 4, 2010)

wow! how cute! congrats on the new liter! i know you will enjoy watching them grow!


----------



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

I love the puppies. So darling. The one on the left looks just like my Maxi!


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm rather fond of the black and whites. They are almost old enough to show so maybe you can have fun with that while finding them homes. I have been hearing on the news that the US economy is getting very bad and I hope you will be able to place the pups to good homes.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I still have the three boys from the Inky/Hank litter. This past weekend I took Oliver (the parti one) to Montgomery AL for shows. I was hoping that he'd walk on the lead. With three, I haven't socialized or trained as much as I would with one puppy. He not only walked well on the lead but stood pretty well on the table and on Sunday (at 6 months and 5 days of age) was Winners Dog and Best of Opposite Sex ( over a grand champion, ranked dog owned by Oliver's sire) for two points. I was so proud of him.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Beck...What a wonderful gift. I read this first in my email. I am so happy for you. Congrats! You both earned this.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Congratulations, Becky and Oliver!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Becky Chittenden said:


> The puppies were born early Sunday morning. There are 3 boys and 1 girl. We haven't had puppies in over two years, so we're really excited about these babies. When I figure out how to include a photo, I will.


 How are the baby's? Hope you are doing okay mothering those sweet Havanese:yo:


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

*Reply to Inky and Hank*



Suzi said:


> How are the baby's? Hope you are doing okay mothering those sweet Havanese:yo:


The puppies were 10 days old when we lost Inky. They are now 6 1/2 months old. I still spoil the boys. The girl is in a wonderful pet home that have another Havanese and 2 young girls, around 5th and 7th grades. I've seen a pic of her and she turned out darling.
Oliver the parti has been to two weekends of shows. The first was great and he won his first points. This weekend wasn't so great, show wise for most of the Havanese as they were afraid of the 2nd day judge and not fully recovered today. The floor of the rings wasn't any help as it is ice covered by something and the mats placed over, so it is cold. The local Havanese friends were great though. 
I still have the other two boys, but they will have to wait their turns for going in the ring unless the right home (other than ours) comes along for them. They were so glad to see their brother, the other Havanese I took to the shows (Wendy) and me when we got home.
I've really enjoyed these babies (as we call them)!!!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

The other day, my husband walked in and two of Inky's babies, Ben and Spot, were on the table. I imagine Oliver was there too but heard him coming and jumped off. In over 35 years of breeding and showing dogs, and raising them in the house, the only other dog we've ever had to jump on the table was Inky. Next they will be clearing the baby gates (I hope not!!!)


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Carrying on their mother's legacy! Did they have a chair to climb on first?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

This made me smile, I thought the same as Kathie.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

That is cute they are carrying on their mother legacy with table climbing. I have two girls here that get into some mischief around here too! 
WE want pictures!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I don't think there was a chair pulled out, think they just leaped up there. About pictures, they haven't stood still long enough to take any, all come out a fuzzy things. I'll keep trying, though. They also have taken chuncks out of the Christmas tree (at least not eaten it, one ate one of the plastic light bulbs (to no harm thankfully) and before it ever got on the tree they tangled up the new garland I'd gotten. Alll we put on the tree this year was the lights because we knew they'd tear them down.


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Becky Chittenden said:


> I still have the three boys from the Inky/Hank litter. This past weekend I took Oliver (the parti one) to Montgomery AL for shows. I was hoping that he'd walk on the lead. With three, I haven't socialized or trained as much as I would with one puppy. He not only walked well on the lead but stood pretty well on the table and on Sunday (at 6 months and 5 days of age) was Winners Dog and Best of Opposite Sex ( over a grand champion, ranked dog owned by Oliver's sire) for two points. I was so proud of him.


That's so great!!! I know I'm probably the weird one but I, when shopping for show dogs never buy a young puppy. I prefer to get older pups so I can see them more mature. There has to be more people out there like me and I think you will find great homes for them all.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks Calleach. I prefer an older puppy when buying one, but only 1 Havanese I've bought for show as a 12 week old didn't turn out. He looks good enough and has several points but pulled up a testical one too many times and it never came down. I definitely don't want to place Oliver, the parti colored one. I'd place Ben and Spot if the RIGHT home comes along, but am not actively looking for one. When I finish Oliver's CH, I'll start on one of the other boys. Actually, it is more fun to watch three than one, they keep me laughing. Becky


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Becky Chittenden said:


> Thanks Calleach. I prefer an older puppy when buying one, but only 1 Havanese I've bought for show as a 12 week old didn't turn out. He looks good enough and has several points but pulled up a testical one too many times and it never came down. I definitely don't want to place Oliver, the parti colored one. I'd place Ben and Spot if the RIGHT home comes along, but am not actively looking for one. When I finish Oliver's CH, I'll start on one of the other boys. Actually, it is more fun to watch three than one, they keep me laughing. Becky


You think like me. Might have some puppies late this year or next and I would love to show them all before placing them. Realistically though I'll perhaps keep one, there's a waiting list but they may have to wait longer than they want because I'm having to much fun training my bitch for obedience and rally. First show is in March and I'm trying to get a few of them ready. They have only shown conformation so these classes are new to them and me. Kinda nervous about the large dogs in the classes when all of them are off leash. Figured if I'm going to be away for three days at a time may as well take make it worth my while.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I want to show Zoey how old do you start them she is 11 wks old ?
PS I can't show Maddie because I gave her a bad hair cut and it is taking forever to grow back and she more than likely will be small.


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Suzi said:


> I want to show Zoey how old do you start them she is 11 wks old ?
> PS I can't show Maddie because I gave her a bad hair cut and it is taking forever to grow back and she more than likely will be small.


At six months old is the earliest.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh good I need to get Trained


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Some training can be done at 11 weeks, if you are planning to show in agility or advanced rally, you don't want to work on jumps as that is way too young. Lead training, healing, sitting, downs are ok. If conformation training, you can never start too early. The puppy needs to learn to trot happily on a loose lead, stand 4 square, and stand on the table. I hold my puppies on the table once a day, for a few seconds, from the time they're mobile.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Becky Chittenden said:


> The other day, my husband walked in and two of Inky's babies, Ben and Spot, were on the table. I imagine Oliver was there too but heard him coming and jumped off. In over 35 years of breeding and showing dogs, and raising them in the house, the only other dog we've ever had to jump on the table was Inky. Next they will be clearing the baby gates (I hope not!!!)


 Okay so I start training Zoey to stand on a table on all fours 
I have put the word out with a Havanese group her in the northwest and am finding a few nice club members who want me to introduce myself at a show this month. I am going to look for a good trainer. I was wondering if Maddie does not get to a standard size for a Havanese can she still do agility as a AKC member?


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

It doesn't matter what size the dog is for agility. I know in Shelties, alot of the ones competing are too small. I don't remember why (I don't do agility) but perhaps it is quickness. My friends that do perform in agility love it.


----------

